# AVS video editor question



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

im making a machida tribute, and its going pretty well. HOWEVER some of the transitions ( when you go from one clip to another ) dont seem to work proparly. i always get this mini second of lag ( glips) when the transition kicks in even tho i use the custum transition modules.

anyone got any tips ?


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

i figured it out...


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Congrats man haha what was wrong?


----------

